# A pleasant surprise from the Home Depot



## RonInOhio

I purchased a Ryobi 10" CMS about 5 years ago. Very pleased with the accuracy and decent quality, (for the price point) of this saw. It's a budget tool, but seems well built. One of the most often used tools in the shop .


----------



## whitebeast88

thanks for the review.

welcome to lumberjocks!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome to LJ ,i have the same saw its ok and has did what it was suppose to but neve got it completly square but it close enough for a a decent cut


----------



## Tennessee

Welcome to Lumberjocks!
I own the new style of HF 12" double compound sliding. I love the thing, after I got rid of a runout issue that was caused by washers that were on the blade shaft for some strange reason.
I looked at the Ryobi - looks like a pretty good unit.


----------



## KirkHutcherson

I have the same saw. It works great!


----------



## woodmaker

I had this same saw, loved for the 1st year hated it after that. It would not stay into alignment no longer than a month at a time. I'd saw a board and look at it and then go "why is that bevel there?" I hope you have better luck than I did. Sorry to sound negative, just sayin'


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

I had a problem with the fence warping after a lot of heavy use. I'm going to rebuild the fence when I get around to it. In the meantime, It just sits there looking lonely.


----------

